# 300L Fonted Keezer - Finished Product



## Drew (2/12/14)

One day I'll put the build shots up. It took two years so the photos are scattered over several phones/cameras/computers!

But here's the finished product.


----------



## Spiesy (2/12/14)

Mate, that looks amazing!


----------



## _Mick_ (2/12/14)

Wow, looks awesome mate.


----------



## Drew (2/12/14)

Cheers!

I can't count how much love I've put into this. Love being equal to time and money and sweat.


----------



## fraser_john (2/12/14)

Yeah that is pretty bloody lovely


----------



## real_beer (2/12/14)

Lovely job :icon_cheers:


----------



## Crusty (2/12/14)

Awesome job Drew..... :beerbang:


----------



## spog (2/12/14)

Ooh yeah,very nice indeed .
The inserts on doors are they salvaged pressed tin ceiling panels ?,nice touch.
Cheers....spog...

I meant panels not doors.


----------



## Moad (2/12/14)

Awesome, makes me want to put a font on my collared keezer


----------



## Blind Dog (2/12/14)

Nice! Wish I had half the talent and patience


----------



## Drew (2/12/14)

spog said:


> are they salvaged pressed tin ceiling panels ?,nice touch.
> Cheers....spog...
> Haha, sadly no they were not salvaged. Unless by salvaged you mean purchased at full retail price. But yes they are the ceiling tin panels that you see around, as available from http://www.pressedtinpanels.com/


I was actually trying to replicate a bar I saw in the Hunter Valley (http://www.pottershbr.com.au/). They used some sort of treatment on it that made it look really aged and medieval. I was committed to the idea but then I couldn't replicate and I ended up just painting it.


----------



## Danwood (2/12/14)

Mate...top work ! I'm tearing up here...

What freezer did you use ? I just missed a 360l FP one on Ebay...went for $330, gutted.


----------



## Drew (2/12/14)

Its my goal in life to touch people emotionally. 

It's a 300l lemair cf300k. Currently about $488 delivered. Plenty of room, I've found it great so far. 

Good luck with the freezer hunt! Hope you nab one of the bargains that I always seem to miss. Gumtree.


----------



## Goldenchild (3/12/14)

Hey Drew how many kegs can you fit on the floor space in this? I have seen this model while flicking through a few websites but couldn't work out how big the compressor hump was.


----------



## Goldenchild (3/12/14)

Hey Drew how many kegs can you fit on the floor space in this? I have seen this model while flicking through a few websites but couldn't work out how big the compressor hump was.


----------



## Drew (3/12/14)

I personally have 5 (4 cornies a 12l) sitting on the floor and I'm pretty sure I could easily get a 6th in there (maybe 7th, i'm not sure), and probably another 2 on the hump (if you have a tall enough collar). It's a wide low freezer. I still have both racks in the freezer and sometimes store a little grain too. I'm curious now, i might have a closer look later.

The only issue I had with the original lid was it was a bit tight height-wise once the disconnect was on, but given irregularities between kegs and disconnects 2 of them fit fine and 2 of them would prop the lid open. Not an issue if you are removing the lid.


----------



## Goldenchild (4/12/14)

Thanks for the reply. It seems that the floor space is around what i am after but the height is a worry as i am planning a coffin build and dont wish to put a collar on it. It does seem like most chestys are around the same external height of the lemair so i guess would solely depend on wall thickness of the walls.


----------



## Drew (5/12/14)

Even in a coffin build you end up replacing the lid with your own structure (that's a question more than a statement).

If so then you have the option to build around the extra mm or two that we are talking about.


----------



## Goldenchild (5/12/14)

I have a few ideas in my head about how i could do it without, i could be delusional in thinking it will work but i guess only time will tell.
If it is only mm we are talking in height i wonder if its possible to take off the plastic mold from the underside of the lid and reverse it by cutting out some foam from inside.


----------



## spog (6/12/14)

I think you will find that the lid lining is pressed onto the foam insulation (glued) during manufacture,and the rubber lid seal is then glued on.
An extreme suggestion is,if you are prepared to do some butchering.You could cut out the sections of liner for clearance where the kegs sit and glue some thinner foam in for insulation.


----------

